# Schrade SCHF 9



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

hi folks,

Recently got one of these. Check em out - 1095 high carbon steel, tough as nails. Mine came sharp out of the box, sliced up the shipping box it came in to test it out, then cut up some apples for the kids. did a fine job. For the price (around $40 in the US, 50 here) I can't think of a better all purpose bush/camp/hunt blade. Funny though, i prefer a shorter, very sharp knife for deer, and a larger one for rabbits.

The sheath seems to be the purists biggest complaint. For the price I'll take it. Comes with molly attachments, a no belt off belt attachment and a pouch that could carry my leatherman wave and bit set with no worries. A lighter, fire steel, quick tinder, and a small swiss army knife could fit in there too. 

All in all, seems to be one of the best, if not the best value in a knife i've found a very long time.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I've been eying one of these myself. Bonus points if the sheath will hold my wave and bit set/extention. 

Off topic, have you found a good sheath for your wave that holds the accessories?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

theres one leatherman makes

The leatherman pouch








Open so you can see the bit set fits








In the pouch that comes with the Shrade sheath








Showing just what a beastly piece of steel this really is








Its a big piece of steel. And the pouch is quite utilitarian to boot. Nothing beats a good quality Swedish axe, but this will hack limbs, baton wood, make feather sticks and kindling, cut food and meat, easily work a fire steel, and if need be, a good solid last defence.

I've played with a few different knives, and right from the get go, I like it. Some complain about the grips, but I find them well suited for the knife. I usually wear a good set of all leather work gloves when toying with a knife anyway, but I would feel confident in my grip on this one without them.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've seen them on line and like what I saw. But I think I have enough knives... until the next one. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

For the price, 'just one more won't hurt' is a perfectly good reason. Honest


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have one of them and did a review on it here a while back.

To me, the main downside is the bevel angle. It's a thick blade and the final bevel angle is pretty high. I'm not sure I'm saying that right, but it's closer to 90 degrees than any other knife I have owned. No, it's not close to 90 degrees, but it's closer. If that makes any sense.

This makes it harder to get really sharp, but the edge is stronger and better suited to heavy duty work. I bought it thinking it would replace a hatchet and still do all the standard knife tasks, but eh, not so much. I'll stick to my old school Buck 119 and a hatchet.

Still, the thing is virtually indestructible. It is good for digging, batoning, light chopping, and other heavy duty tasks, but it does weigh like 2 pounds so I usually leave it home.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry you had a hard time with it. There are belt sharpeners that make short work of any edge on most tools. They are a good investment. I like the bevel on the edge it really helps keep a stone on the right angle. It is heavy but more to the tune of 1 pound. It won't be for everyone that's for sure. And that's the beauty of the many options out there. I agree nothing beats a good axe for chopping and wood processing. I will use a Laplander before I chop out a tree. But it's nice to have the option.


----------

